# THE NEW VETERANS CHARTER: MOVING FORWARD - JUN 2014



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2014)

Here, without some protest organization with an agenda to push, is THE NEW VETERANS CHARTER: MOVING FORWARD, a Report of the Standing Committee on Veterans Affairs, Greg Kerr - Chair, dated June 2014 during 41st Parliament, Second Session.


https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/1180719-the-new-veterans-charter.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2014)

Thanks for sharing that so quickly, GW.

I'm firewalled against documentcloud.org here, so here's a link to the report from the Committee's page, as well as the "GENERAL RECOMMENDATIONS" from the report attached in case neither link works.

After a quick skim, all I can say is that it'll take a lot of co-ordination between VAC and DND - and bucks.  I look forward to seeing the Government's response.

Edited to add the Vets Ombudsman's initial take:


> Canada's Veterans Ombudsman, Guy Parent, today welcomed the release of the House of Commons Standing Committee on Veterans Affairs’ report on the New Veterans Charter. The New Veterans Charter: Moving Forward backs the call for action last fall by the Veterans Ombudsman’s in his report, Improving the New Veterans Charter and Actuarial Analysis.
> 
> “The recommendations in the Committee’s report are an important step forward to resolve current gaps in the New Veterans Charter,” said Mr. Parent. “I believe that the Committee’s action is a turning point for Veterans’ issues and I am encouraged by the Minister of Veterans Affairs statement today that the Government is prepared to consider many of the report’s recommendations. If Veterans Affairs Canada moves quickly on their implementation, we will be on the road to making the lives of many Veterans and their families easier as they transition from military to civilian life. The Office of the Veterans Ombudsman stands ready to offer assistance to the Department to move implementation forward as quickly as possible.”
> 
> ...


----------



## blackberet17 (10 Dec 2014)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/stephen-harper-partially-disowns-veterans-charter-amid-demands-fantino-resign-1.2866858



> The new veterans charter, a marquee deal defended and championed by Stephen Harper's Conservatives since 2006, suddenly became a "Liberal policy" Tuesday as the government weathered more demands for Julian Fantino's resignation.
> 
> The veterans affairs minister, who was on his feet constantly during the previous day's question period, rose infrequently on Tuesday in the face of an unrelenting barrage of NDP and Liberal attacks.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2014)

If only there were some ideas out there to make the plan better, say, from the Ombudsman (more here), an all-party committee of politicians, or even from Senators.

And if only we had a governing party with a clear majority in the House of Commons that could get things passed no matter what the opposition parties wanted. 

One can only dare to dream.


----------



## dunlop303 (8 Dec 2015)

Good Morning Guys,

Are there any additional benefits that arise under the new veterans charter once the lump sum payments reach %100?
I know under the old system you could then get the EIA / PIA,, Are we just put out to pasture once we cap out?


----------



## stokerwes (8 Dec 2015)

If you can prove that your totally and permanently incapacitated (TPI) you are then eligible to apply for Permanent Impairment Allowance (PIA) and the PIA supplement. Also apply for the family caregiver allowance if it applies. But just because you have applied does not necessarily mean you will get these benefits.
I am just about to begin the process of applying for PIA so I am unsure of how it exactly works. They stopped giving my injuries any percentage at 115% all under the NVC because I was too stupid to apply when the events actually happened.
The old system allows for spouses and children. NVC doesn't with the exception of the family caregiver benefit.
Good luck


----------



## dunlop303 (8 Dec 2015)

Thanks Man I appreciate the response, I had applied for both the EIA and the PIA in the past, but that was before my latest diagnosis and % bump to 100.
Maybe i'll give it another shot.

Stupid system, for those who suffer and strive to work do not get the benefits, where I could easily "give up" and get all the benefits available.


----------



## blackberet17 (9 Dec 2015)

EIA and PIA are two separate animals, and the requirements are different for each one.

A couple key points to remember:

1) EIA is not available under the NVC;
2) You can't have EIA AND PIA;
3) For EIA, you have to be assessed at 98% or higher, it's the minimum threshold you have to have reached to apply;
4) PIA is monthly, but taxable, for life or until you no longer meet the eligibility requirements;
5) EIA is tax-free, monthly.

EIA: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/after-injury/disability-benefits/benefits-determined/table-of-disabilities/ch-07-2006

PIA: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/news/vac-responds/just-the-facts/permanent-impairment-allowance

Big key is EIA is


----------

